# 1966 GTO Smog-Pump AKA Air-Injection Reactor Engine Performance Question



## take5 (Aug 9, 2009)

I have California built 1966 GTO with Air Injection Reactor or Smog Pump.
I am not living in California and can now remove this system.
My question involves improved engine performance. Is there any benefit with keeping Smog Pump or will improved engine performance be the result by removing?
Let me know your input & thoughts. This '66 GTO is all numbers matching & I am getting started with the restoration.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

No benefit. All '66 cyl heads are drilled and tapped for the AIR fittings that CA cars came with. You can install pipe plugs in each head like the factory did. The AIR will not affect the power that much, but won't help it either. As I told you in the other thread, if you take it off, keep it . It is very very valuable. Keep us posted!
jeff


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 30, 2009)

*Wow*

Wow, I didn't know they required smog pumps that far back.
Learn something every day.


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

funny if any other state besides ca. sead you got to build cars to our specs or you cant sell theme here thay would sue you but hey ca. is or was one of the powerhouses of the coutnry, i say us other states make the goverment build 400 hp cas that get 30 mpg i mean hey the goverment works for us we own what thay own and thay now own part in gm so to heck with the so called green cars, build a v8 that can race and perform and still get 30 mpg on the highway and it is possible since studebaker did it in the late 50's not the 400 hp part but thay had a 2 barrel v8 with a 3 speed overdrive that had been tuned and it got 29.9 mpg then. while were at it lets throw the computer neds that are designign the cookie cuttes out and put the artist back in and give theme clay like most of the 60s cars were designed, at that tiem the american car will be on top again were it belongs.


----------



## Details66 (Sep 24, 2009)

*GTO buddy with smog pump.*



take5 said:


> I have California built 1966 GTO with Air Injection Reactor or Smog Pump.
> I am not living in California and can now remove this system.
> My question involves improved engine performance. Is there any benefit with keeping Smog Pump or will improved engine performance be the result by removing?
> Let me know your input & thoughts. This '66 GTO is all numbers matching & I am getting started with the restoration.


How are you? I just finished restoring a 1966 GTO from top to bottom. I have a california car and it was missing the smog pump system. It took me 3 different smog pumps to find a complete set up so that I could make my 66' complete and original. It would not be totally original without it, so you should be really happy to have it intact. I would love to see a picture of your engine, to see how it looks compared to mine. DO you mind sending me some pics? 

Thanks 

Shawn


----------



## take5 (Aug 9, 2009)

Shawn, my '66 GTO is at a shop and I will get pictures of the smog pump system for you. It will be a couple of days and I will attach to this topic.
Since you restored your '66 GTO were you able to find the P.C.V. Hose Connector that requires 4 separate hose attachments?
Also how much restoration did your GTO need?


----------



## take5 (Aug 9, 2009)

Shawn, attached are the pictures you requested. Some history as follows: I am the second owner & purchased '66GTO from a used car dealer in California in December 1967.
I have not modified the engine or the smog pump system as it came with the car.
This engine & smog pump system passed the California mandated requirements for the needed smog certificate to get your yearly registration. The way you see it is the way it has always been as long as I've owned this GTO. I don't know if the original owner modified this smog pump system?
Hope this helps.


----------



## Details66 (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks for those photos. They were great. I really appreciate it. When My car is complete, I will send you some photos. 




take5 said:


> Shawn, attached are the pictures you requested. Some history as follows: I am the second owner & purchased '66GTO from a used car dealer in California in December 1967.
> I have not modified the engine or the smog pump system as it came with the car.
> This engine & smog pump system passed the California mandated requirements for the needed smog certificate to get your yearly registration. The way you see it is the way it has always been as long as I've owned this GTO. I don't know if the original owner modified this smog pump system?
> Hope this helps.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Take5, it's photos like the ones you posted that are a huge help to the hobby. I haven't seen an unmolested AIR equipped early GTO in about 30 years! Thanks for posting. Yes, it is correct.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That's another reason why I love `65s. It's the year before emission laws! I can pollute as much as I want!


----------



## take5 (Aug 9, 2009)

Rukee, your absolutely right! A friend had a Tri-Power '65 GOAT that didn't have any of the "smog systems" mandated for all California cars from 1966 forward. When I purchased my GTO it seemed the right thing to do. I am partial to '64 through '66 GTO's.
They are indeed the original & are truly classics.
Even with the drag for my overall horsepower from the "Smog Pump" I was always able to literally blow corvetts off Colorado Blvd. in Pasadena.


----------



## JohnnyRenogto (Jul 16, 2018)

Can you contact me, I live in Tulare and have an original smog pump off a 67 GTO.

Thank You,
Brent
559 309-3563


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey Brent, you probably didn't notice, but that post was from 2009. 

Bear


----------

